# Using a truck for uber



## highwhey (Dec 11, 2015)

Quick question, would passengers be uncomfortable getting into a tacoma? It is stock height but even at 5'11, i kinda have to lift myself into the truck if I'm wearing slacks. 

I know driving people around while getting 20mpg is not the neatest idea, nor is putting a ton of miles on my vehicle, but work has been inconsistent while the bills have not.


----------



## Flipper77 (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm driving a RAM 1500 Big Horn V6 w/a nerf bar and so far no one has had trouble getting in or out. I get complements on the roominess and my MPG is between 18 - 20. I'm just doing this through the end of the year to see how viable it would be. Oh, I do tell them "Two steps and use the handhold."


----------



## highwhey (Dec 11, 2015)

Flipper77 said:


> I'm driving a RAM 1500 Big Horn V6 w/a nerf bar and so far no one has had trouble getting in or out. I get complements on the roominess and my MPG is between 18 - 20. I'm just doing this through the end of the year to see how viable it would be. Oh, I do tell them "Two steps and use the handhold."


Haha nice. I don't have the nerf bar or steps tho. Do you think that would pose a problem?


----------



## Flipper77 (Dec 11, 2015)

Yes, it makes a difference. And they look cool too.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Depends on how high your Taco is, the perunner and 4x4 are a little higher than the base model. The Base model likely works fine with nothing, but the higher ones might need something. The brand new model, if you have the 2016, is probably higher across the board and more likely to need an assist.

Though I almost never drive it for Uber, my Silverado has steps and I make sure I tell people to watch their step on the way out.


----------



## highwhey (Dec 11, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Depends on how high your Taco is, the perunner and 4x4 are a little higher than the base model. The Base model likely works fine with nothing, but the higher ones might need something. The brand new model, if you have the 2016, is probably higher across the board and more likely to need an assist.
> 
> Though I almost never drive it for Uber, my Silverado has steps and I make sure I tell people to watch their step on the way out.


Yeah it's a 4wd and it's the 16 model. You're right, the new model sits an inch higher than previous generation. I'll definitely need steps if I go through with this. Thank you.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

If it's a crew cab, I don't see why not.

You won't be able to work for UberXL though so your option is UberX/Pool. If you're getting 20 mpg, you should definitely see a profit but not as much as driving a more efficient car.


----------

